# Not updating rides?!?



## RickGnVa (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyone else having issues with the new app not updating rides tonight (Friday)?


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes


----------



## 155839 (Jul 28, 2018)

Yup. All rides say "processing" on mine. And, nothing shows for today on the website partner dashboard.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

That is correct, declining everything after first delivery never showed up today. Cash rides only for Uber riders


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes. Been going on all day.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Started driving UberEats at 12:51 P.M. Eastern Daylight Time (U.S.A) today, September 14, 2018 -- 2nd delivery was at 1:17 P.M. EDT -- Earnings that trip #2 took about 45 minutes to show up. 3rd delivery at 1:55 P.M. EDT -- Earnings still haven't shown up for that as of 9:52 P.M. although the time that I accepted the trip shows and the delivery shows as my 3rd "trip" But, a red bar with the wording in red, "Earning update error" shows as well. When I touch the "See Trips" bar to call up the "Trip History"-for-today-screen, the wording "Processing Delivery" shows for this 3rd trip instead of the $ amount that shows for the other 2 earlier UberEats trips of the day that are in the list. Touching the bar for this trip #3 to get to the "trip details" screen yields, instead of the trip details, the message: "Processing trip earnings. We're still calculating earnings from your last few trips. .... You're still earning; it's just taking us a bit longer than usual to show these totals." All this at 9:52 P.M. -- hours later! 

Calls to UberEats Partner support for information on this all afternoon and as late as 10:22P.M. EDT yield the recorded message: Thank you for contacting UberEats partner support. We are currently experiencing a system update and cannot call up your account." followed by suggestions to call back in an hour or two or to message Uber or to visit Uber's online help. 

Would this be related to today's typhoon hit on parts of the Philippines where UberEats partner support seems to be located?


----------



## PioneerXi (Apr 20, 2018)

Since 1335 PDT in San Diego.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I still have the old app and it's the same situation. I'm in San Francisco, Bay Area if it matters.


----------



## warp10 (Feb 6, 2018)

PioneerXi said:


> Since 1335 PDT in San Diego.


Took my first ride in SD at 10:29 this morning; still showing 'processing' along with the rest of the rides for the day, including 3 that appeared to be 2.0 surge. Old app.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

My lack of earning updates are occurring on the app version 4.178.10005 which I downloaded about a week ago. My phone is Android-based.


----------



## InkRunner (Sep 15, 2018)

3 rides early this afternoon still showing the "processing" message at 7:50 pm. Hopefully will be processed by tomorrow morning. Won't be driving for uber until they are processed.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Went to Google Play store around 11:00 P.M. EDT Sept 14, 1918 to see if an updated app would be downloaded. It was -- app on my Android phone after the new download and install tonight shows as version 4.179.10005 not the 4.178.10005 that had been on the phone earlier today when this still "processing" situation started.

Earnings report for the day still "processing" even with the newly installed app.


----------



## surlyuber619 (Oct 11, 2017)

yep, did this all day for me. went offline a few hours ago, came back on just to see if they had fixed the issue yet....NOPE.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

Mine did this and said processing but showed a tip on the trip. I was waiting for it to catch up so I could cash out


----------



## Hctj (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone know any updates on this issue? I still have no earnings this morning.


----------



## Piloto (Jun 29, 2018)

Hctj said:


> Anyone know any updates on this issue? I still have no earnings this morning.


I just drive for Lyft till they fix it


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Hctj said:


> Anyone know any updates on this issue? I still have no earnings this morning.


As of this writing, my trips from last night (9/14) are not showing up in either the app or online dashboard. The only correct tabulation is number of trips. Other than that, there's no trip history or earnings.


----------



## Ubervolk (Sep 8, 2016)

Checked the app around noon Eastern Daylight Time today,Saturday Sept 15, 2018 -- still no update on earnings from yesterday Friday September 14, 2018. Closed out of app after that check at noon. Re-opened the app just now, about 1:44 P.M. EDT Saturday Sept 15 and my earnings from Friday now show! Haven't driven yet today to see if today's earnings will be delayed.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Yesterday's (Fri) rides were finally updated early this (Sat) morn, but now Sat rides not showing up either. As long as they're keeping track behind the scenes is all that matters... I guess.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Same issue in Texas. Good thing I’ve been keeping a backup trip log since day-1


----------

